
Amazon’s latest program to curb emissions? One delivery day per house, per week - deanalevitt
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/02/amazons-latest-program-to-curb-emissions-one-delivery-day-per-house-per-week/
======
luckylion
Great marketing. Saves them tons of money and makes customers feel good for
opting in.

------
deanalevitt
I think this is great, and actually likely to be particularly convenient to
many.

